# [SOLVED] Hilfe bei der Festplattenverschlüsselung

## McNerl

Hallo Forum,

leider komme ich nicht weiter. Ich habe mir schon alle HowTos bei gentoo-wiki.org durch gearbeitet. Leider unterscheiden die sich relativ stark. Die einen arbeiten mit GPG und jeder macht seine initramfs anders.

Letzteres ist auch mein Problem, glaube ich, denn ich kann mein System nicht booten. Via LiveCD kann ich ohne Probleme meine Partitionen mit cryptsetup öffnen und diese dann mounten. Also da sollte mein Problem nicht liegen.

Meine Partitionen:

```
/dev/sda

   sda1      ext2      /boot

   sda2      ext3      /      (mit AES 128Bit verschlüsselt)

   sda4      swap      sw

   sda5      ext3      /home   (mit AES 128Bit verschlüsselt)
```

Ich bin mir selber sehr unsicher was diese Initramfs angeht.

Zu letzt habe ich dieses HowTo ausprobiert, dort scheint mir das am elegantesten gelöst zu sein. Leider ist es auf LVM abgestimmt und mit meinen Änderungen helfen mir nicht, bzw so weit komme ich gar nicht.

Hier mein init

```
#!/bin/busybox sh

mount -t proc none /proc

mount -t sysfs none /sys

cryptsetup -T 5 luksOpen /dev/sda2 root

mount -o ro /dev/mapper/root /root

umount /proc

umount /sys

exec switch_root /root /sbin/init

```

Meine grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 1
> 
> fallback 5
> ...

 

Da ich den Kernel immer mit make && make modules_install && make install installiere, ist bzImage als vmlinuz in /boot vorhanden.

Nun aber mal den Fehler den ich hier überhaupt bekomme.

 *Quote:*   

> Failed to execute /init
> 
> Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel.

 

init ist auf ausführbar (mit ls -n /usr/src/initramfs/ nachgeschaut)

Dieses Kernel-Option habe ich mit init=/init probiert, damit habe ich die Zeile "Failed to execute /init. Attempting defaults..." zusätzlich bekommen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich bin nächste Woche mobil und da brauche ich das Notebook. Aufs Wlan kann ich ja notfalls verzichten aber nicht auf das ganze System.Last edited by McNerl on Sun Jul 06, 2008 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## McNerl

Leider hat mir ja keiner geantwortet. Ich habe aber es nun halb selber hinbekommen.

```
genkernel --luks
```

Das war die "Lösung". Das Ganze läuft nun bei mir problemlos, nur die GRUB-Zeile ist nun etwas lang.

----------

